# Rapid rooters



## grodude (Feb 27, 2015)

I have read that rapid rooters are one of the easiest ways to germinate seeds, especially since I will have a DWC setup and it should be very easy to place the rapid rooter in my hydroton filled net pot. I have also read that once the package for the rapid rooters is open after about a week or two they dry out and need to be thrown away. I see they sell them in 50 packs so I'm curious if people do anything to save them or if I do really have to throw away the other 40 if I only need 10 or so in the immediate future. I don't really mind the cost aspect of it I just hate to be wasteful. Thoughts?!


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2015)

I used to use Rapid Rooters all the time for clones and did okay.  Now I dont use them at all for cloning and I have been having way better luck.   I used to  buy the 50 pack and first thing I would do is add a bit of water to a big zip lock bag and I would store them in the baggie.  If they started drying out I would add more moisture to the baggie.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2015)

I love rapid rooters.  I do not have any problems with them drying out.  Seal the bag back well and they stay moist for months.  If they do start to dry out you can add moisture like Hammy mentioned, but I, personally, have never had to do this in many many years of using them.  And I even live in a very arid climate.


----------

